# 2/26 - 2/27



## petergriffen (Feb 26, 2010)

Any chance of anyone picking enough snow today/tonight to make tomorrow fun?


----------



## soulseller (Feb 26, 2010)

Did you happen to miss the 9 page thread talking about this at great length?

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=72451


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah delete this then, and there is what three threads about past few days.  I just want to know if there is a chance for tomorrow


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Feb 26, 2010)

soulseller said:


> Did you happen to miss the 9 page thread talking about this at great length?
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=72451



I think he is talking about fresh stuff not the heavy, wet, crusty slop that is out there.  Geoff from Killington, who is always a good idicator of what conditions are like said that the masses expecting 4-5ft of powder will be sorely dissapointed tomorrow.  So to his question it sounds like Jay, Northern Whites and Maine Resorts could get some nice fresh stuff tonight and tomorrow.  Although alot of the snow that is to fall is hit or miss.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 26, 2010)

It has been snowing all day at bretton woods from their site. up to 6 inches so far today


----------



## Greg (Feb 26, 2010)

petergriffen said:


> Any chance of anyone picking enough snow today/tonight to make tomorrow fun?



Might help if we knew where you are from or want to go....



UVSHTSTRM said:


> I think he is talking about fresh stuff not the heavy, wet, crusty slop that is out there.  Geoff from Killington, who is always a good idicator of what conditions are like said that the masses expecting 4-5ft of powder will be sorely dissapointed tomorrow.  So to his question it sounds like Jay, Northern Whites and Maine Resorts could get some nice fresh stuff tonight and tomorrow.  Although alot of the snow that is to fall is hit or miss.



The Catskills are buried. Yeah, it's dense, but it's still powder, and while it packs quickly, it's still an awesome surface. Major powder moguls going to be in the Catskills for days and days to come.


----------

